# DDR4-3000 CL15  / 1.2V vs 1.35V  !



## WayTo (28. Februar 2018)

Hallo liebe PCGH-Community,
ich habe vor kurzem 32GB Arbeitspeicher DDR4-3000MHz CL15 mit 1.2V Betriebspannung gekauft, nun stellt sich fest dass ich 32GB DDR4-3000MHz CL15 auf 1.35V bekommen habe... eigentlich könnte ich Glücklich sein daher die 1.35V Varieante teurer ist wenn man die Preise siht.. doch sind die mit der Basis von 1.2V besser (besser ist Wohl das falsche Wort)?? Woran unterscheiden sich bei der Betriebspannung? Wieso ist die 1,35V teurer als die 1.2V - Und wieso würdet ihr in mein Fall die 1.35V zurück senden oder doch lieber behalten? Was sind Vor- und Nachteile von beiden?
Die mit 1.2V (die, die ich eigentlich bestellt, aber nicht bekommen habe) ist Wohl sogar ein neueres Modell, alles andere ist gleich 3000MHz und CL15...

Diese wurde bestellt:
Corsair Vengeance LPX schwarz DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3000, CL15-17-17-35 (CMK32GX4M2L3000C15) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Diese habe ich erhalten:
Corsair Vengeance LPX schwarz DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3000, CL15-17-17-35 (CMK32GX4M2B3000C15) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Vllt. interessiert auch mein restiges Setting? Oder wofür ich die RAM brauche? Klar, hauptsächlich Video Editing, Cinema 4D, und Videoschneiden (DaVinci Resolve) und ab und zu spiele ich... als Prozessor habe ich ein übertaktetes Ryzen 1700 (3.9GHz Stabil) in eine mini ITX Mainboard und mini ITX Gehäuse und eine Asus GTX 1080 ,,,
hoffe mir kann geholfen werden und das ich es Verstehe wo die Vor.- Nachteile sind und was in mein Fall die bessere Wahl ist!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Schwarzseher (28. Februar 2018)

Die haben doch beide eine Spannung v. 1.35 V.
Verstehe ich jetzt nicht so ganz.


----------



## WayTo (28. Februar 2018)

Ich auch nicht.. guckt bei Caseking, da steht bei meine bestellte 1.2V? Ich blicke nicht mehr durch! Und wenn beide tatsächlich 1.35V haben, wieso haben diese unterschiedliche Modellbezeichnungen??


----------



## Schwarzseher (28. Februar 2018)

Mit den 1.2 V laufen die meistens nur im Standard Takt von 2133 Mhz.Für den vollen Takt wenn man den erreicht zb. über XMP o. DOCP braucht der dann schon die 1.35V
Das sind dann die SPD Werte:

SPD-Geschwindigkeit  2133MHz
SPD-Spannung                1.2V
http://www.corsair.com/de-de/vengea...00mhz-c15-memory-kit-black-cmk32gx4m2b3000c15
Edit: Warum die unterschiedliche Preise haben kann ich jetzt auch nicht sagen.Timings sind ja wohl auch identisch.


----------



## WayTo (28. Februar 2018)

UPDATE:
Also Caseking hat es mit die 1.2V definitiv Falsch gelistet, aber es ist seltsam, die RAM mit der Modellbezeichnug mi "L" wird bei der Corsair Webseite garnicht gelistet, nur die mit der Modellbezeichnung "B"in der Mitte ...  und ja, es war doch alles richtig, ich hab die bestellte Version mit "L" erhalten! Nur, dass Casseking "1.2V" Falsch eingegeben hat... nun... was unterscheide die Version mit der Modellbezeichnung "L" von der "B"... muss ich mir da evtl. von der Stabilität Sorgen machen? Habe bereits Corsair angeschrieben, ich möchte wissen was ich besitze... Sonst konnte ich leider auch nichts finden... Ist jedenfalls von 2017!


----------



## Schori (2. März 2018)

Die Riegel von Corsair sind was die Typenbezeichnung angeht extrem undurchsichtig. Du weißt nie welche Chips drauf sind (Hynix, Samsung,..)
Wenn deine Riegel den versprochenen Takt liefern sei glücklich, instabilitäten hast du da eher weniger zu befürchten.


----------



## WayTo (2. März 2018)

Ich hab diese leider noch nicht ausprobiert/montiert, komme dieses WE auch schlecht dazu... wird Afang nächste Woche werden, werde jedenfalls Berichten wie es ausschaut... Corsair meldet sich per Mail als auch im Corsair Forum nicht dazu, war auch der zweite der gefragt hat, trotzdem wissen die es anscheinend nicht besser, die liefern Produkte aus, die sie selber nicht kennen und erklären können... das im Jahr 2018......

@Schori - was unterscheidet ein Chip von Samsung / Hynix - gibt es Qualitätsunterschiede?


----------



## Schwarzseher (2. März 2018)

Büdde schön
[Übersicht] Die ultimative HARDWARELUXX Samsung 8Gb B-Die Liste - alle Hersteller (20.02.18)


----------



## WayTo (2. März 2018)

Hey Schwarzseher, meine, die CMK32GX4M2L3000C15 sind da auch nicht dabei !


----------



## 4B11T (2. März 2018)

Ich hatte das selbe Kit in meinem Ryzen System und das lief mit 2933 CL15 (einen Ramteiler für 3000 hat AM4 sowieso nicht). Zu 3066 ließ sich das Kit einfach nicht überreden.

Falls 2933 CL15 nicht mit XMP (AXMP / DOCP) zum laufen zu bringen sind: alle Werte Manuell eingeben und PROC ODT im Bereich 60 - 80Ohm probieren, damit sollte es dann laufen.


----------



## Schwarzseher (2. März 2018)

Wenn die am Ende problemlos laufen ist egal welche Chips da verbaut sind.
Hast du denn aktuell noch ein Problem jetzt?


----------



## WayTo (3. März 2018)

Also, mein Ziel ist es tatsächlich die bei 2933Hz mindestens zum laufen zu bringen, ich hätte mich in Zukunft gefreut die auf 3200MHz oder 3400MHz zu übertakten, wenn es so eingeschränkt ist finde ich es schade und kann den reduzierten Preis nachvollziehen, trotzdem hätte ich es lieber davor gewusst, mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit hätte ich diese Riegel nicht gekauft wenn ich gewusst hätte, dass diese sich auf ein Ryzen System nicht gut übertakten lassen. Mich ärgert das schon teilweise wenn es so Versteckt wird nur um scheiß Riegeln zu verkaufen....Klar, der Otto_normal_user übertaktet kaum, das wird aber als ein OC RAM verkauft und vermarktet, also erwarte ich dies auch...  Ganz fettes Minus an Corsair, dennoch muss ich diese noch montieren, Dienstag/Mittwoch gibt es ein Update diesbezüglich von mir!


----------



## amdahl (3. März 2018)

Deine Beschwerden brauchst du hier nicht an den Speicherhersteller richten. In anderen Systemen läuft der so.
Dass man für hohe Taktfrequenzen bei Ryzen zu Samsung b-dies greifen muss ist mittlerweile auch kein Geheimnis mehr, ebensowenig in welchen DIMMs diese Chips verbaut sind 
Du kannst dich über eine uninformierte Kaufentscheidung aufregen, aber das jetzt dem Hersteller in die Schuhe zu schieben...kurz fragen vor dem Kauf hätte mehr geholfen.


----------



## 4B11T (3. März 2018)

Das Ram OC besteht ja darin, dass du oberhalb der 2133/2400 Spec bist und das klappt mit dem Ram schon. Aber was glaubst du, warum es "billigen"ram gibt und doppelt so teuren?


----------



## Schwarzseher (3. März 2018)

Steckt der überhaupt in den richtigen Slots bei Dir.
Meistens A2 + B2
Welches Board war nochmal verbaut?Ich glaube das wurde noch nicht erwähnt.


----------



## WayTo (3. März 2018)

amdahl schrieb:


> Deine Beschwerden brauchst du hier nicht an den Speicherhersteller richten. In anderen Systemen läuft der so.
> Dass man für hohe Taktfrequenzen bei Ryzen zu Samsung b-dies greifen muss ist mittlerweile auch kein Geheimnis mehr, ebensowenig in welchen DIMMs diese Chips verbaut sind
> Du kannst dich über eine uninformierte Kaufentscheidung aufregen, aber das jetzt dem Hersteller in die Schuhe zu schieben...kurz fragen vor dem Kauf hätte mehr geholfen.



Beschwerden kann ich mich und MUSS es auch! Nein, nicht nur hier im PCGH-Forum! Ich habe mich vor dem Kauf informiert, mir wurde gesagt, dass diese eine Betriebspannung von 1.2V - als ich diese ausgepackt habe, stand in meine Module 1.35V (SIEHE ANHANG) also wurde ich falsch informiert!
Außerdem geht die größte Beschwerde an Coprsair, weil selbst Corsair mir nicht sagen kann was die RAM Module die ich besitze, CMK32GX4M2L3000C15 von CMK32GX4M2B3000C15 unterscheidet! Nicht Mal antworten.... es gibt praktisch kein Support für diese RAM und Listen diese auch nicht bei denen, ist das ein zulässiges Modul, eine Fälschung, was läuft hier Falsch?

Wie gesagt, ich habe diese leider noch nicht probieren können weil ich dieses WE nicht zu Hause bin, werde diese erst Montag probieren können! Meine Motherboard ist eine GIGABYTE GA-AB350N GAMIING WIFI .... was RAM angeht sollte diese wie die meisten Ryzen Boards keine Probleme machen, unterstützt 32GB und unterstützt 2933MHz 3200MHz und weiter darunter...

Hier den ik zum Corsair Forum: CMK32GX4M2L3000C15 in shops, not on website: legitimate? - The Corsair User Forums


----------



## WayTo (11. März 2018)

Seitens Corsair habe ich keine Antwort erhalten, aber anscheinend sind diese Modelle gleich, ich konnte es probldmlos auf 3000MHz setzen, alles okay soweit ...


----------

